# Rectification of my ID has taken very long.



## tella (Feb 9, 2016)

My initial ID application based on PR was done on the 12th of December 2014. The ID came out end of July 2015, but with a wrong surname. I then immediately did another application to have the error rectified. Since then another 7 months down the line, the application has not been finalised. It has been stuck at the Marriages section for close to 4 months now. Its been over a year now just trying to acquire an ID. The Department of Home affairs will just tell you it's still being processed. Is there anyone out there who has had a similar experience.


----------

